# Programme on H&C TV last night.....



## KautoStar1 (4 March 2011)

sort of following up on my previous post about the blocking of fox holes and the debate that it triggered about the wrongs and rights of hunting, did anyone see the programme last night on H&C TV about the Chiddingfold huntsman and his hounds.  I appreciate this maybe an old programme, I just happened to see most of it last night (missed the 1st 10 mins or so)

The Huntsman (& his team) came across so well (& clearly not born with a silver spoon in his mouth).  His views were sensible and logical and the pride he took in his pack was clear to see.  

The way he handled his hounds was amazing and it was particularly interesting to see their behaviour during exercise in the deer park.  The interaction between hounds and the fawns especially was amazing.  

This was definitely a very good advert for hunting.  Just a shame it wasn't on mainstream TV.
For those opposed to hunting, maybe something to view and take note of ?


----------



## Pipkin (4 March 2011)

I seen it, literally could see and not hear because the god damn puppy howled everytime a hound came on the screen!!! 
From what i caught it was very interesting to see how they`re trained etc


----------



## EAST KENT (4 March 2011)

Any idea of the prog`s name,so we can watch for the inevitable repeat and record it?


----------



## jpj (4 March 2011)

Brilliant programme.It was called " Hounds and the Huntman".I'm looking forward to seeing it again.


----------



## proudwilliam (4 March 2011)

Agree jgj I thoroughly enjoyed it. He was a very good ambassador for hunting.


----------



## Simsar (5 March 2011)

Was that Sage the Huntsman??


----------



## Simsar (5 March 2011)

The next showing is 10pm Sunday channel 280 H&C.


----------



## Simsar (8 March 2011)

Brilliant programme, a must watch if you have Sky or make an effort to get to see it.  Love the part with the new born fawn!  Even the bunny huggers would like to see that. Brilliant!


----------



## EAST KENT (8 March 2011)

That was pretty amazing Simsar,and it did surprise me..talk about being steady on deer! One of my puppies even brought me a (long dead) kitten with a mourneful look as if to ask if I could help it. He did toughen up once back in the pack and was best new entry for his work.


----------



## TallyHo123 (8 March 2011)

Simsar said:



			The next showing is 10pm Sunday channel 280 H&C.
		
Click to expand...

I'll try and catch it then! Sounds very interesting.


----------



## madlady (8 March 2011)

Me and OH watched it - thought it was fantastic.


----------



## applecart14 (8 March 2011)

KautoStar1 said:



			sort of following up on my previous post about the blocking of fox holes and the debate that it triggered about the wrongs and rights of hunting, did anyone see the programme last night on H&C TV about the Chiddingfold huntsman and his hounds.  I appreciate this maybe an old programme, I just happened to see most of it last night (missed the 1st 10 mins or so)

The Huntsman (& his team) came across so well (& clearly not born with a silver spoon in his mouth).  His views were sensible and logical and the pride he took in his pack was clear to see.  

The way he handled his hounds was amazing and it was particularly interesting to see their behaviour during exercise in the deer park.  The interaction between hounds and the fawns especially was amazing.  

This was definitely a very good advert for hunting.  Just a shame it wasn't on mainstream TV.
For those opposed to hunting, maybe something to view and take note of ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was really amazing, especially with the fawn and the bit about them feeding the hounds.  Amazing how they know each dogs name and each dog is TOTALLY respectful of its master.  The bit about how the dogs are put down when they reach the age of ten struck a cord with me too.  We have a beagle bitch who was given to my partner at 8 weeks as she was going to be shot as she was 2" too short at the shoulder to run with the foot pack she'd come from - the kennel man was a close friend of my partners.  They too considered it inhumane that she wouldn't have had the chance to run with the rest of the pack although she was incredibly lucky to be given to my partner, I understand that this is the exception to the rule and many do not get this chance.  I can kind of see the logic now, although I don't agree with hunting completely.


----------



## EAST KENT (8 March 2011)

applecart14 said:



			Yes it was really amazing, especially with the fawn and the bit about them feeding the hounds.  Amazing how they know each dogs name and each dog is TOTALLY respectful of its master.  The bit about how the dogs are put down when they reach the age of ten struck a cord with me too.  We have a beagle bitch who was given to my partner at 8 weeks as she was going to be shot as she was 2" too short at the shoulder to run with the foot pack she'd come from - the kennel man was a close friend of my partners.  They too considered it inhumane that she wouldn't have had the chance to run with the rest of the pack although she was incredibly lucky to be given to my partner, I understand that this is the exception to the rule and many do not get this chance.  I can kind of see the logic now, although I don't agree with hunting completely.
		
Click to expand...

Please Applecart..they are HOUNDS. To some of us old guard to call them anything else makes us want to reach for the smelling salts


----------



## Simsar (8 March 2011)

moveon said:



			I'll try and catch it then! Sounds very interesting.
		
Click to expand...

Last Sunday!  But search the H&C channel it will be shown again.

Their is a DVD but not sure how to get hold of a copy, maybe ring the kennels.


----------



## Maesfen (8 March 2011)

Great programme!  Sage was a very good ambassador I thoink.
It's on again next Sunday (13th) at 9pm for anyone who missed it.  It's also on one day at something like 2.30 in the morning for any imsomniacs and I expect there will be regular repeats; for once, I won't complain about seeing this one again.


----------



## Millyard Rejects (8 March 2011)

Was an amazing bit of film! agree it SHOULD have been on mainstream channel-but we all know that the bunny brigade dont like anything that makes hunting look respectable!
The fawn in amongst all those hounds yet the  guy never got anxious or cross-just told the younger ones to mind themselves. Brilliant hound control and clearly they all respected him,no fear or intimidation used

And as I walked my 5 motley dogs today and 2 of the cats....the spangle x put up a rabbit in the long grass...the lurcher set off in pursuit and as they turned at the fence to head back towards me there was 5 dogs and 2 cats in full flow after the rabbit! I wish Id had camera there! when they had finished their hunt-and fluffy was ready for the pot they all walked back to the house feeling very smug. Although methinks the cats will claim the credit


----------



## MyBoyChe (8 March 2011)

First time Ive posted in this part of the forum, I dont hunt because Im not brave enough but have a bit of a soft spot for it as many years ago (30ish actually) my first bf was a mad keen huntsman and has gone on to a successful career in hunt service, he was a big fan and follower of Albert Buckle.  I thought Id watch this programme to see if things had changed much from the bits I remember.  I thought it was a beautiful programme, the huntsman came across really well and I must admit, brought back happy memories.  I wish I was a braver rider as I would love, just once, to experience the thrill of riding to hounds.  I will def watch out for this to be repeated.


----------



## Bills (8 March 2011)

DAM!! Cant believe I missed it! Im always watching that blooming channel.

Will defo be watching the repeat!!


----------



## Simsar (8 March 2011)

Millyard Rejects said:



			Was an amazing bit of film! agree it SHOULD have been on mainstream channel-but we all know that the bunny brigade dont like anything that makes hunting look respectable!
The fawn in amongst all those hounds yet the  guy never got anxious or cross-just told the younger ones to mind themselves. Brilliant hound control and clearly they all respected him,no fear or intimidation used

And as I walked my 5 motley dogs today and 2 of the cats....the spangle x put up a rabbit in the long grass...the lurcher set off in pursuit and as they turned at the fence to head back towards me there was 5 dogs and 2 cats in full flow after the rabbit! I wish Id had camera there! when they had finished their hunt-and fluffy was ready for the pot they all walked back to the house feeling very smug. Although methinks the cats will claim the credit

Click to expand...

Wow we would have been arrested with 5 dogs 2 cats!  Only aloud two dogs over here.


----------



## Millyard Rejects (8 March 2011)

Simsar said:



			Wow we would have been arrested with 5 dogs 2 cats!  Only aloud two dogs over here.
		
Click to expand...

Alas one of the reasons I moved here!

But Id like to see LACS tell my tomcat he cant hunt....


----------



## applecart14 (9 March 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			Please Applecart..they are HOUNDS. To some of us old guard to call them anything else makes us want to reach for the smelling salts  

Click to expand...

Ha! Stand corrected East Kent.  Sorry I am not part of the 'hunting fraternity'.

So should I call our beagle bitch a hound then?  Or is there another terminology with beagles?  I only found out recently that beagles are only ever hunted as a foot pack.  Why is this?  Is it because they are considered too slow to keep up with horses (scuse my ignorance in this matter)


----------



## EAST KENT (9 March 2011)

Same terminology in beagles and harriers as well Applecart. Now hares,very conveniently run in a big circle when hunted,so although some considerable footwork is involved distances don`t really require a horse to keep up.Foxes ,mostly,tend to run straight and further,so except on the Fells,where horses cannot cope ,it is easier to hunt on a horse.
   Now THAT is something I have yet to do,watch fell hunting...boy do those huntsman have to be athletes.


----------



## GrumpyMare (15 March 2011)

A really good programme, I LOVED the bit with the fawn!! It was so sweet I welled up (I cry at everything lol) I think it put hunting in a very good light and it's a shame it wasn't on mainstream TV


----------



## solitairex (16 March 2011)

It was so beautiful, I really enjoyed watching it. The bit with the fawn reminded me of the Fox and the Hound, accept it was a deer not a fox hehe. Lovely lovely program. xx


----------

